# MIPS helmet feedback



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Interested to hear from people who've tried one of the MIPS helmets how happy they are with it.

As of today, there are four MIPS mtb helmets available:
- POC Trabec Race MIPS
- Scott Lin
- Scott Taal
- Scott Stego


BikeRadar was lukewarm about the MIPS in the Trabec, they said: "the MIPS liner isn't as stable as a conventional helmet's retention system. Ours jostled and jiggled around quite a bit." Have others found that too, with the Trabec or with any of the Scotts?


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

The only review of the Stego I've found is in Italian, translated by google here. Pretty decent review even with some translation garble. Bottom line they like it.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

The rotation is part of the MIPS design, IIRC. According to the studies, in a crash, the head spins in a way that normal helmets aren't designed to handle. This causes concussions, or worse. The MIPS supposedly alleviates this tendency. 
In the long run, I'm sure things are a lot more complicated than this and MIPS is just the beginning of proper helmet design and at least things are moving forward. Helmet technology hasn't advanced much in the last 20 years and it's unsettling to think that a $200 helmet doesn't protect you any better than a $25 helmet.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

There is a comparative review of Stego vs. Bell Super. Alas, it's in Czech, and the google translation, here, is close to gibberish. As best I can tell, they like the Stego fit better and also like that it's lighter, but thought the Bell was better ventilated and easier to use with goggles and videocams.

If nothing else, some decent photos of the two helmets for the style-conscious AM riders among us.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, I just ordered a Stego, but I'm still curious to see feedback from others. I'll post my own once I've got something to say.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

OldManBike said:


> Well, I just ordered a Stego, but I'm still curious to see feedback from others. I'll post my own once I've got something to say.


Did you get the backorder email? Now its pushed back to end of November delivery. I may just order a POC. I need a helmet now since I broke mine in my last crash.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Didn't get any email, but I see its on their website. Wonder how many sales that will cost them.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

The Stego looks like a pretty sweet helmet. Is it true it's only available in a medium? There's some good pics in the link below.

Scott release new Enduro helmet | Spoke Magazine


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

ti-triodes said:


> The Stego looks like a pretty sweet helmet. Is it true it's only available in a medium? There's some good pics in the link below.
> 
> Scott release new Enduro helmet | Spoke Magazine


Did you try the link right above your post? If you had you see you can pre-order in S, M and L


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Is there any quantification of the different MIPS systems? It would seem the amount of "float" in the system would affect the crash protection, and that should vary between manufacturers, if not the helmet models themselves. 

Also, MIPS is sold as safer than conventional, and there is likely something to that, but is there any kind of real data as to how "safer" is quantified?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

zombinate said:


> Also, MIPS is sold as safer than conventional, and there is likely something to that, but is there any kind of real data as to how "safer" is quantified?


This Bicycling article about MIPS helmets gives some testing results and other information about that "quantification". Liability issues kinda limit how that information can be used in marketing, in short.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

zombinate said:


> Is there any quantification of the different MIPS systems? It would seem the amount of "float" in the system would affect the crash protection, and that should vary between manufacturers, if not the helmet models themselves.
> 
> Also, MIPS is sold as safer than conventional, and there is likely something to that, but is there any kind of real data as to how "safer" is quantified?


Who knows about how much float, you could email MIPS yourself and ask. Since the system is licensed out, I'm sure there would be minimums that each helmet would have to meet.

Google MIPS and read the results for yourself.
MIPS | Take a look in the latest issue of Popular Science

I can't find the video, but one I saw had them dropping the helmet onto something like a treadmill to simulate the rotational hit vs. the standard drop straight down on an anvil.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> Did you try the link right above your post? If you had you see you can pre-order in S, M and L


I didn't see that. I wasn't in the market for one, but I read somewhere they only came in Medium, which was surprising. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

Good to know about the Stego! I've been looking for a MIPS helmet for a while but couldn't find the other two Scott helmets, and i hadn't convinced myself to drop $230 on the POC. 

At any rate, consider me subscribed to this thread, and in serious consideration of the Stego...pending your review


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Porch said:


> Good to know about the Stego! I've been looking for a MIPS helmet for a while but couldn't find the other two Scott helmets, and i hadn't convinced myself to drop $230 on the POC.
> 
> At any rate, consider me subscribed to this thread, and in serious consideration of the Stego...pending your review


They are on back order which right now for me is a bad thing. I cracked my helmet and got some pretty good gashes on my forehead. I ordered the Stego at the point in time I thought I could ride without a FF helmet. But everyday I change my mind.

I really wanted to see the MET Parachute replacement.

I did get a POC Cortex DH MIPS helmet for bike park days. Nice set up. It has a shear pin that breaks at a given load to allow the MIPS to activate. Since it's a multi-impact helmet, if the helmet is still ok you replace the pin and you're all set to go again.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

On the positive side, you know that your average $20 Bell helmet works every bit as well as a $100 Fox helmet, so if you need something to hold you over until the Stego arrives then it won't kill you.

I hadn't seen the MET helmet either. Interesting design!


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

OldManBike said:


> Well, I just ordered a Stego, but I'm still curious to see feedback from others. I'll post my own once I've got something to say.


Where did you ordered the Stego?


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm currently using a POC Trabec MIPS 2013, I crushed hard last week hit my head on the ground hard I didn't feel anything knocking my head. MIPS tech is worth it even though it cost more but it will protect your brain .


----------



## willnicks (Apr 15, 2010)

I just put my POC Trabec MIPS to good use last week during my commute. Car vs. bike. Guess who won? 

The car veered its nose deep into the bike lane to get around a stationary car (making an uncontrolled left), of course right as i was whizzing by at 25 mph. Collided then superman launch into the intersection. I landed on my head and right shoulder then rolled forever. Ambulance ride to the trauma center, but no head injuries, black out, or even a headache. The helmet really did its job. Would a non-MIPS helmet done just as well? Who knows. 

But on the trail I found the MIPS to be extremely annoying. MIPS causes the helmet to constantly jiggle forward and backward. Really bothersome and distracting on rough sections, sometimes to the point of the visor blocking vision. Cinching down the headband really tight helps, but only so much, and then you have a headache. Bikeradar had the same criticism. It's almost a safety issue in my opinion.

So my replacement commuter/trail helmet will probably not have MIPS. But still debating. I need shoulder MIPS though.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

willnicks said:


> I just put my POC Trabec MIPS to good use last week during my commute. Car vs. bike. Guess who won?
> 
> The car veered its nose deep into the bike lane to get around a stationary car (making an uncontrolled left), of course right as i was whizzing by at 25 mph. Collided then superman launch into the intersection. I landed on my head and right shoulder then rolled forever. Ambulance ride to the trauma center, but no head injuries, black out, or even a headache. The helmet really did its job. Would a non-MIPS helmet done just as well? Who knows.
> 
> ...


wow! sorry for your accident but thanks because this has clarified whether i really need MIPS... you my friend saved me $$$.. just regular POC TRABEC for me...


----------



## Lambow (Sep 29, 2013)

*The same effect*

I wonder if wearing a regular helmet and a sweaty dewrag would have the same effect?


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Lambow said:


> I wonder if wearing a regular helmet and a sweaty dewrag would have the same effect?


Honestly, while this was in jest, I think it is the bigger question. While there seems to have been studies to show that MIPS is better, the quantification of that seems lacking. How much better? Under what circumstances is it better? Are there multiple levels of MIPS, or is it just there or not? would a helmet liner add/subtract from the resulting crash?

Likely my next helmet will have MIPS of some variety, as I would like to avoid concussion as much as the next guy. However I would also like to have a better understanding of what MIPS is capable of in the real world, and, more importantly, what it is not.


----------



## emejay (Feb 28, 2007)

I have had my POC Trabec Race MIPS for about 4 months, and I love it! It is the most comfortable helmet I have ever owned ( I usually buy Giro) and just looking at the fit and finish of it gives me the impression of a quality product. I have noticed no "jiggling" at all.... I would buy this again in a heart beat. I paid $169 after doing a little online searching.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

What is it that has you so sold on MIPS?


----------



## emejay (Feb 28, 2007)

stiksandstones said:


> What is it that has you so sold on MIPS?


After going over-the-bars and researching what little I could find on relative safety of bike helmets, the article in Bicycling Magazine gave me the impression MIPS will provide at least some increase in safety over a conventional helmet. How much improvement I don't know, but after looking at the overall construction of the POC helmet, and comparing it to what else I saw out there, it just looked more substantial. Again, no hard empirical data to support my choice, but it just appeared to be a better choice.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

emejay, fair enough. I have been involved in some testing of MIPS, Non Mips, Other type of rotational impact technologies and I am still leaning to the side of it not being the holy grail.


----------



## emejay (Feb 28, 2007)

I would totally agree it would not be the holy grail....hopefully it will at least be better than non-MIPS, and not worse! Undoubtedly with time, technology will provide us with something better.


----------



## Inamik75 (Oct 21, 2013)

I wonder if by now anyone has first hand experience on these helmets especially the scott Lin or Taal which seem affordable.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

So, I started this thread last August, and today I finally got my hands on a Scott Stego helmet. Seems like a nice helmet, but not the helmet for me.

I can't review it because I haven't ridden with it. But having it in front me helps me notice a few things I didn't pick up on from ads and photos.

*What I like:*
-- it's a high-quality, nice-looking helmet. Nothing cheap about it.
-- I like Scott's understated branding. I feel like an chump riding around with huge logos on my expensive gear.
-- I've read that some people say the POC Trabec MIPs doesn't feel stable on their head. Not a problem with the Stego.

*What I don't like:*
-- this is a helmet for round heads. it is obviously rounder (less oval viewed from below) than the other two helmets I have here, a Giro Xen and a Specialized SWorks. It still seems to fit well enough.
-- the pads are very minimalist. I have more of a feeling of head against hard foam than I do with other helmets, which is surprising for a helmet whose main selling point is concussion-reduction.
-- the top of the helmet is unvented. Solid foam, about 6" x 3". There are two very small brow vents, but they're blocked by the MIPS liner. So I suspect this helmet gets really hot.
-- it doesn't have as much extra rear coverage as I expected. Less than a half-inch in the center, more at the rear corners, vs. my Xen or SWorks.
-- it has just enough extra temple coverage to get in the way of my Oakley Jawbones. The earpieces get pressed into my head a bit and they lift off my nose.
-- not surprisingly it's not featherweight. I measure it at 420g (L), vs 370g for my Xen and 312 for my SWorks.

So I think it's a nice helmet, but I'm going to keep looking.


----------



## Inamik75 (Oct 21, 2013)

The Scott Lin is around 280 grams looking for a first hand review.


----------



## joe_soma (Jun 9, 2008)

The Trabec Race MIPS is an unbelievably good product. The fit is very accommodating, assuming you purchase the correct size for your noggin. If you are looking for a helmet that "disappears" while you're wearing it, then look no further.


----------



## Inamik75 (Oct 21, 2013)

Do you get the claimed feeling of the MIPS movement while riding?


joe_soma said:


> The Trabec Race MIPS is an unbelievably good product. The fit is very accommodating, assuming you purchase the correct size for your noggin. If you are looking for a helmet that "disappears" while you're wearing it, then look no further.


----------



## tmc008 (Jul 15, 2014)

Inamik75 said:


> Do you get the claimed feeling of the MIPS movement while riding?


I just used mine for the first time today and the helmet didn't _feel_ different from any of my other helmets while riding as far as movement is concerned. I was under the impression the MIPS doesn't _slide_ until you actually hit something with a certain amount of force. The sizing is kind of annoying as I believe I may be in-between sizes as the XS/S was just a little too tight for me and the M/L just fits tight enough. At first I thought I was experiencing the claimed _MIPS Movement _but then I reached back and clicked to remove the remaining play from the headband and Voilà! no more movement. So, I highly recommend trying one on before you purchase it and if you experience any movement with the tightest adjustment then down to a smaller size. Hope that helps...


----------



## Bergrin (Jul 16, 2014)

I have been riding a Trabec Mips for about 8ish months, and while I haven't put the mips protection to the test, I have really enjoyed the helmet. I spend about 50% of my time on singletrack, and the other 50% of the time commuting. 

On the trails I have not found the mips to hinder the helmets performance in any way, except for when I put a light on it. Because the Mips allows the helmet to float a little, the light moves around more than it would on a normal helmet. It's not horrible, but definitely annoying. If I did a lot of night riding and wanted a helmet light I might get a second helmet for that. 

Commuting the helmet is adequate, but not spectacular. Since it' designed for dirt use the POC doesn't have great vents for the road (doesn't force air into the helmet). I spend about 45-hour a day commuting on my bike, and if the commute was longer I would think about getting a second helmet for that. 

Overall I'm very happy with the helmet. Most of the time it doesn't do anything that would make me aware of the helmet, which is the highest praise I can give. The mips cost extra, but I think $100 or however much the premium was is worth the reduced chance of brain injury. Maybe its more marketing than science, but for the money its a cheap bet.


----------



## etaN (Apr 28, 2015)

stiksandstones said:


> emejay, fair enough. I have been involved in some testing of MIPS, Non Mips, Other type of rotational impact technologies and I am still leaning to the side of it not being the holy grail.


Interesting. Some questions for you, and fyi- I have an A1 mips on the way.

1) is there less foam in the new mips A1 vs standard non mips A1 version?

2) in the even of a minor crash does the mips A1 have a shear pin I see mentioned on several sites? If so, how do I get a replacement pin, if not, what does give and need replacement?

3) How do I know the mips system has not been compromised?

Not entirely convinced myself, but I'm not stuck in the past yelling at the kids to get off my proverbial "lawn". Also trying to wrap my head around this. 

Thanks in advance for any insight you can offer. Feel free to Pm if necessary.


----------



## etaN (Apr 28, 2015)

More importantly, how do I get this damn sticker off.


----------

